# Optics Review: Carclo Precision and Others....



## darkzero (Apr 11, 2004)

Zman sent me samples of some new unfimiliar collimators designed for use with Luxeons for me to evaluate (thanks Zman!). As of now, these are not available in the US yet. I was suprised when he choose me to ask if I could help. As promised here is my review along with some other contenders for comparison.

These optics are made by Carclo-Optics, the Technical Plastics division of Carclo plc, located in England. More info can be found here. They are made of a harder plastic, polycarbonate, as opposed to acrylic (I noticed the difference immediately when grinding/cutting away some of the tabs), so they should be stronger, withstand higher temperatures, and a bit more scratch resistant. _EDIT 4/23: A quote from Ian of Carclo Technical Plastics, "The material these lenses are made from is polycarbonate but the material isn't in fact harder, it does take higher heat but does scratch more easily. The reason we went for this material is the refractive index, which enables us to get a tighter beam output angle._ 

There are 6 in total along with 3 different types of holders. 3 models of the optics are nothing I have seen before and are very interesting (marked with *). They are classified into two categories: 

Classic Range (Datasheet PDF):
Narrow/6 deg. - p/n. 10003
Medium/15 deg. - p/n. 10003/15
Wide/25 deg. - p/n. 10003/25
Eliptical (Line)/25x6 (*) - p/n. 10003/L25

Specialist Range (Datasheet PDF):
Super Narrow/2 deg. (*) - p/n. 10025
Fibre Coupling Optic (*) - p/n. 10034

The pics below will help show why the 25x6, 2deg, & Fibre caught my attention. The Fibre lens was designed for reflecting light into fiber optic cables/bundles and "backlighting" applications such as screen displays, etc. They also have an optic in development for use with HD/Lambertians that emits a 5 degree wide beam in a full 360 degree area coverage.

There is one circular and two hex type holders which are available in different colors, black, clear, & white. These are also made of polycarbonate material. The circular type holder is identical to the ones found on Star/Os. The two hex holders are designed for use with stars, LuxI & LuxIII/V. They also have a tri-optic holder available. Please view the datasheet for more info and specs. (Holders Datasheet PDF)

Ok, enough jibber jabber, on with the pics!

From left to right: 6deg, Fibre, 15deg, 25deg, 25x6deg










The 2deg! (ooooh, ahhhh, /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif)


















It fits into a MagC/D head perfectly. An additional lens o-ring like the one that comes stock will be needed to fill in the gap (prevent it from moving foward and back). Too bad the head doesn't screw down no where close to bringing the collimator into focus. Nothing a little machining away of the threads or additional threading can't fix. Or a heatsink designed long enough to bring the emitter well into the head would work too.






The optic holders (clear hex for LuxI, black hex for LuxIII/V)






The contenders, from left to right,
Top row: MagAA reflector, MagAA sputtered reflector, S017XA Reflector, Polished McFlood
Bottom row: NX-01, NX-05, Fraen LP, Fraen 30 degree






Beamshots taken at 3ft. from the wall. The ruler used for scale is 2ft. long. The camera's focus, exposure auto balance, & shutter speed were all locked (I don't know all the features of my camera yet and I didn't know what else I should have locked). I choose only to test with HD/Lambertion since that is what most of us are using these days and limited the review to only optics/reflectors in the same size category. The test luxeon used in all but one beamshot is a Q3J-HD BB500. The LuxV is a V2T BB700.











The 6deg optic is identical in dimensions and performance as the optic used in the Longbow Micra. I'm not sure if the Mini uses the same optic but I'm assuming it does. I won't say that LongBow does in fact use Carclo optics in their lights because I don't know that for sure but they are identical. 

The 2deg is something I would like to get a hold of and modify a Mag to use. I must return the one I have now back to Zman but at least I got to play with it and get to keep the others. The 25x6 optic caught me by surprise, something I never expected to come out of an optic. The 15deg performed very similar to the Fraen 30deg when de-focused as seen in the pics. I'm not sure if it was supposed to be that way since most of the Carclo optics perform best when spaced out a bit from the emitter. The holders of course provide the correct spacing for most of the optics if not supposed to be all.

After evaluating all these optics, the NX-01 is still my favorite optic _in it's size class_ for use with HD/Lambertians, second would be Carclo's 6deg.


_Some McFlood comparisons:_
Beamshots taken on the ceiling with me laying on the floor, about 7ft. distance. The widest part of the flood beam is 8ft. (not seen in the pics). The outermost ring just ouside of the "hotspot" with the LD (barely seen in the pics) is just short of 6ft. The "intense" part of the "hotspot" of the HD is just over 4ft.






TIA for any comments/feedback and thanks for viewing!

-darkzero-


----------



## IlluminatingBikr (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: Carclo Precision Optics Review and Others....*

Great post! Excellent beamshots and a well-done comparison.

While the NX01 and 6 degree carclo certainly have a nice hotspot, I prefer the S017XA. It has a slightly less intense hotspot, but with spill!


----------



## Hoghead (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: Carclo Precision Optics Review and Others....*

I can see why Zman picked you /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif

This is an awesome review. Thanks!!!


----------



## LitFuse (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: Carclo Precision Optics Review and Others....*

What Hoghead said. Nice going DZ! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## sflate (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: Carclo Precision Optics Review and Others....*

EXCELLENT post!


----------



## darkzero (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: Carclo Precision Optics Review and Others....*

[ QUOTE ]
*IlluminatingBikr said:*
Great post! Excellent beamshots and a well-done comparison.

While the NX01 and 6 degree carclo certainly have a nice hotspot, I prefer the S017XA. It has a slightly less intense hotspot, but with spill! 

[/ QUOTE ]

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif, man I never knew how hard writing and putting together a review can be!

Aaron, good point. I forgot about how good spill can be. The MagAA reflector has more spill and a brighter hot spot than the S017XA reflector. It's kind of like a baby PM6 reflector. The NX-01 and Carclo 6 deg are my preferences when in regards to optics of this size only. They both don't have any spill though. The MagAA reflector is still my favorite reflector in it's size although I heard Brinkmanns perform better but I haven't tried them. Just my opinions though.


----------



## Mikhail (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: Carclo Precision Optics Review and Others....*

I find this optics review very helpful. After read this, I could decide what to choose between Fraen LP or NX-05 for FireFly 2. Thanks darkzero /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## Aten_Imago (Apr 12, 2004)

*Re: Carclo Precision Optics Review and Others....*

Now them's what I call *Beamshots*. the CU's of the reflectors are pretty darn nice as well. Thanks. I'm heading to England in June. Any clue how available they are over there?...Oh! you have a link..never mind. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/blush.gif
Good Grief! I went to school not 10 miles from them- I think I'll pay then a personal visit.


----------



## darkzero (Apr 12, 2004)

*Re: Carclo Precision Optics Review and Others....*

Aten, if your serious about paying them a visit when you travel there in June, we definitely need to talk! Please check your PM.

BTW, what is "CU"? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon3.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif

thx


----------



## Zman (Apr 12, 2004)

*Re: Carclo Precision Optics Review and Others....*

Great review darkzero! I wonder if Mr. Bulk or Otokoyama might want to test the 2 degree optic to see if it could be a Bulkhead candidate? Gentlemen are you interested?


----------



## IsaacHayes (Apr 12, 2004)

*Re: Carclo Precision Optics Review and Others....*

The 2 degree, it looks the same size hotspot as other optics. Does it stay smaller at longer distances vs other optics? or is it just simply brighter? Would this be comperable the "alien light beam" optic Jarhead made?

The 25 looks more of a flood than the McFlood!
The eliptical looks neat. Would be good headlights for an RC car!

The 360/5 se optic looks neat too. would make a killer acrlyic back/side light device!


----------



## darkzero (Apr 12, 2004)

*Re: Carclo Precision Optics Review and Others....*

[ QUOTE ]
*IsaacHayes said:*
The 2 degree, it looks the same size hotspot as other optics. Does it stay smaller at longer distances vs other optics? or is it just simply brighter? Would this be comperable the "alien light beam" optic Jarhead made?

The 25 looks more of a flood than the McFlood!
The eliptical looks neat. Would be good headlights for an RC car!

The 360/5 se optic looks neat too. would make a killer acrlyic back/side light device! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Isaac, yes the 2deg does a better job at keeping a really tight focus at greater distances than the others. Of course at greater distances it doesn't stay as small as the in the beamshot pictured. It was the brightest of all the contenders in the review. I wish I still had the 2deg so I could take a beamshot at a further distance. It's on it's way back to Zman already. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif

Yeah, the 25deg is way more flood than the polished McFlood in the review but the McFlood was used with a HD here and not a LD as it was designed for. I just included the polished McFlood in the review because it's performance with a HD was unexpected and I wanted to share.

Hey that's a good idea for the 25x6! If I still had my gas car it would be on.

I'm curious how the 360/5 will perform too. The first optic for a SE if someone else doesn't come out with one first. Not for any flashlight of course. I wonder if it will work together with a large reflector? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thinking.gif


----------



## IsaacHayes (Apr 13, 2004)

*Re: Carclo Precision Optics Review and Others....*

DZ: the 360/5 isn't made for the SE. It's for the HD but makes it emit light like a SE. They say the HD with this optic is 4x as bright as a SE alone. They say you can use it for signal beacons or lighting up acrylic displays/etc.


----------



## darkzero (Apr 13, 2004)

*Re: Carclo Precision Optics Review and Others....*

oops, guess I didn't read it fully. Wonder how I missed that as it clearly states it. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon3.gif And here I thought it was going to be the first optic for a SE. Thanks for pointing that out, I will edit my post.


----------



## IsaacHayes (Apr 13, 2004)

*Re: Carclo Precision Optics Review and Others....*

DZ: you list 5 optics, but only show 4 pictures here:
6deg, Fibre, 15deg, 25deg, 25x6deg I guess the 25x6 is missing? What does it look like? Is it round?

Also, does the polished McFlood hotspot widen up more when aimed into a room? Is it still huge even flood enough? Does it have the added bonus of being a little brighter but still even flood vs the LD?


----------



## Kiessling (Apr 13, 2004)

*Re: Carclo Precision Optics Review and Others....*

great post!
and this huge optic is soooo beautiful! 
I'd be in for one just to have it in my hands ... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif
bernhard


----------



## darkzero (Apr 13, 2004)

*Re: Carclo Precision Optics Review and Others....*

[ QUOTE ]
*IsaacHayes said:*
DZ: you list 5 optics, but only show 4 pictures here:
6deg, Fibre, 15deg, 25deg, 25x6deg I guess the 25x6 is missing? What does it look like? Is it round?

Also, does the polished McFlood hotspot widen up more when aimed into a room? Is it still huge even flood enough? Does it have the added bonus of being a little brighter but still even flood vs the LD? 

[/ QUOTE ]

I posted the wrong picture. The 25deg was left out of the old picture. The 25deg looks very similiar to the 15deg and is hard to tell them apart. I have updated the pics.

The hotspot with the polished McFlood and HD does widen out at farther distances but is still more "intense" than with a LD. The widest part of the flood beam is the same as a LD but the "flood" of the beam is not as even as a LD would be as you can see in the pics. I have updated the post with some McFlood comparisons.


----------



## Zman (Apr 13, 2004)

*Re: Carclo Precision Optics Review and Others....*

Should I gauge interest on a POSSIBLE group buy?


----------



## 14C (Apr 13, 2004)

*Re: Carclo Precision Optics Review and Others....*

Yepper.....

Super, super stuff darkzero.


----------



## Zman (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Carclo Precision Optics Review and Others....*

Just received the optics back from darkzero and the little surprise. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif Thanks again for doing the review and for the little extra. Kudos to darkzero--yet another a stand up good guy to interact with on CPF.


----------



## LEDagent (Apr 21, 2004)

*Re: Carclo Precision Optics Review and Others....*

OH man...GREAT find and great review!!!

Those Carlco 25x6 optics would be GREAT for custom LED bike lights.


----------



## IsaacHayes (Apr 21, 2004)

*Re: Carclo Precision Optics Review and Others....*

Nice update w/ the mcFloods. It seems polishing does up the output quite a bit. Also broadens the hotspot a bit. Looks like I'll be doing this to mine.


----------



## tvodrd (Apr 21, 2004)

*Re: Carclo Precision Optics Review and Others....*

DZ, awsome review!! I need to stop by this fourm more often! Thank you! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif

Larry


----------



## Justintoxicated (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: Carclo Precision Optics Review and Others....*

if it was not for the link in the other forum I would have missed this post!

I hope these are available soon! VERY NICE BEAMSHOTS! EXCELENT REVIEW!

Need to find someplace that sells NX-01s!


----------



## Optics_Man (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: Carclo Precision Optics Review and Others....*

Hi all I am the contact at Carclo Technical Plastic who have designed and manufactured the parts tested here and all I can say is thanks for the results. There are a few points that I would like to point out a few points that are incorrect.

The material these lenses are made from is polycarbonate but the material isn't in fact harder, it does take higher heat but does scratch more easily. The reason we went for this material is the refractive index, which enables us to get a tighter beam output angle.

These are currently only available direct from me and I can send a few parts out as samples if any one is interested please e-mail me on [email protected] with your needs and a postal address, a UPS account to use for shipping would be nice as a help. Please all keep up the good work and if I can help any one with any further technical data please ask and I will do my best to get the information.


----------



## NewBie (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: Carclo Precision Optics Review and Others....*

Darkzero!

Nice job man!

How about you do a 300ft or 100 yrd or 100 meter beamshots on the narrow ones so we can compare with other long throw optics.

Something like this (TWOK Lux III and Aspherical):

High-Res here: http://www.molalla.net/~leeper/beam3.jpg


----------



## darkzero (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: Carclo Precision Optics Review and Others....*

[ QUOTE ]
*Optics_Man said:*
Hi all I am the contact at Carclo Technical Plastic who have designed and manufactured the parts tested here and all I can say is thanks for the results. There are a few points that I would like to point out a few points that are incorrect.

The material these lenses are made from is polycarbonate but the material isn't in fact harder, it does take higher heat but does scratch more easily. The reason we went for this material is the refractive index, which enables us to get a tighter beam output angle.

These are currently only available direct from me and I can send a few parts out as samples if any one is interested please e-mail me on [email protected] with your needs and a postal address, a UPS account to use for shipping would be nice as a help. Please all keep up the good work and if I can help any one with any further technical data please ask and I will do my best to get the information. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Ian, first off, Welcome to CPF! Thank you for taking the time to share your info here. I look up to the manufacturers that take the time to answer questions or comment here. I will update my post. 

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## Doug S (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: Carclo Precision Optics Review and Others....*

Darkzero: Excellent work and exceptional post! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## dabiscake (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: Carclo Precision Optics Review and Others....*

I agree with everybody else, great review and excellent pics DarkZero. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif
Those are very interesting optics... I'm like you though Dark, I find the NX-01 to be the best compromise in brightness/beam quality and useability. Still, I understand there's nowhere to find these at the moment, right? Well then, e-mail sent to Ian..


----------



## Klaus (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: Carclo Precision Optics Review and Others....*

Great review DZ

Klaus


----------



## Nerd (Apr 24, 2004)

*Re: Carclo Precision Optics Review and Others....*

Dark Zero,

From what I saw on the beam shots, the Carclo 2 Degree seems to have less side spill with the 5 watt V2T than with a normal Q3J BB500? Are my eyes playing tricks on me or is that really the case?


BTW, great review, very comprehensive coverage and nice layout.


----------



## Ms_SS (Apr 28, 2004)

*Re: Carclo Precision Optics Review and Others....*

Wow--Great post. Got some insight on optics.
Thank you darkzero.


----------



## hotbeam (Apr 30, 2004)

*Re: Carclo Precision Optics Review and Others....*

DZ /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif Great post!


----------



## darkzero (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Carclo Precision Optics Review and Others....*

Thanks fellas! Oops, sorry, where are my manners, & thank you as well Miss Tanya! 

NewBie, sorry, the 2deg is back in Zman's hands. I hope Ian sends me 2deg with the samples for further testing.

dabiscake, actually if you search you might still be able to find some NX-01s on old stock of Star/Os. I just got a couple more recently. I now have 16 of them. 

Nerd, actually the 2deg didn't really have sidespill as it looks in the pics. It did give off some funny patterns outside the hotspot but I wouldn't really call it sidespill. Kind of hard to explain. IIRC, yes, the LuxI did put out a bit more of the artifacts than the LuxV. I wish I still had it so I could evaluate it more and tell you for sure. I'd also like to figure out what was causing it. Hope I do get one from Ian. If I find anything more on it I will post here.

Tanya, I'm happy it did and is what I partly intended as well. That is why I included the others along with the Carclos not only for comparison but for useful reference.


----------



## Quickbeam (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Carclo Precision Optics Review and Others....*

This is a really good comparison. At the request of the author, I'm going to "Sticky" the post, at least for a while. Also changed the main title slightly for clarification and emphasis.

Nicely done!


----------



## Burnt_Retinas (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Carclo Precision Optics Review and Others....*

DZ, Ditto the great review. This type of review takes a lot of time, all for the help of others as you already knew the results. I, and I'm sure everyone, appreciates this.

Thanks,

Chris


----------



## LITEmania (May 11, 2004)

*Re: Carclo Precision Optics Review and Others....*

Great reviews.

I am selling Carclo's optic.

Please visit http://www.vehicletech.co.kr
or mail to me.


----------



## BC0311 (May 12, 2004)

*Re: Carclo Precision Optics Review and Others....*

WOW, DZ ! How'd I miss this? Great review and photos. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/clap.gif

Hi Warren, I visited your site, lots of interesting stuff.

I'm very interested in the Mirror Lens 2 Degree and it appears to be on sale right now.
[ QUOTE ]

Mirror Lens 2 Deg.
52,800 ¿ø


[/ QUOTE ] 

What does that translate to in USD? Do you accept Paypal cash transfers or Paypal Echecks?

Is there a button I can click that displays the pages in English?

Thanks,

Britt


----------



## Endeavour (May 12, 2004)

*Re: Carclo Precision Optics Review and Others....*

Assuming the prices are in South Korean Won that's 44.6878 USD.

[ QUOTE ]
*BC0311 said:*
WOW, DZ ! How'd I miss this? Great review and photos. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/clap.gif

Hi Warren, I visited your site, lots of interesting stuff.

I'm very interested in the Mirror Lens 2 Degree and it appears to be on sale right now.
[ QUOTE ]

Mirror Lens 2 Deg.
52,800 ¿ø


[/ QUOTE ] 

What does that translate to in USD? Do you accept Paypal cash transfers or Paypal Echecks?

Is there a button I can click that displays the pages in English?

Thanks,

Britt 

[/ QUOTE ]


----------



## Sub_Umbra (May 13, 2004)

*Re: Carclo Precision Optics Review and Others....*

Great info. Does '2 Degree' mean the full beam or half beam?


----------



## bindibadgi (May 13, 2004)

*Re: Carclo Precision Optics Review and Others....*

I think it's the full width at half maximum (FWHM). That's the ususal. The full width of the beam, out to where it's half the brightness of the centre.


----------



## LITEmania (May 14, 2004)

*Re: Carclo Precision Optics Review and Others....*

Hi Britt

Sorry for late reply.
I am not ready for English menu service in my web. It is designed for only in Korea.

You can use my paypal account. [email protected]

In general, my price is depends on the Ex rate and the way you want it to be posted. 

Let us start first like ;

Carclo's Mirror Lens 2 degree : 40USD Each
EMS charge : 12USD per delivery
Air-mail(non insuranced) : Free of charge /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/clap.gif

Make your day,


----------



## 03lab (May 15, 2004)

*Re: Carclo Precision Optics Review and Others....*

Excellent review, /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif this should be put into a PDF for offline reference. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/poke2.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Atomic6 (May 16, 2004)

*Re: Carclo Precision Optics Review and Others....*

Good stuff. DarkZero has seen the light!


----------



## kenny (Jun 4, 2004)

*Re: Carclo Precision Optics Review and Others....*

Anybody state-side going to carry these? Is just the very narrow lens so expensive, or are all their lenses pretty expensive?


----------



## Optics_Man (Jun 4, 2004)

*Re: Carclo Precision Optics Review and Others....*

Hi all we are setting up a stock at our ware house in the US should be up and runing in a few weeks. I have price list in $ if any one wants on. Also we have reduced the price a bit across the range please e-mail me for price list.
[email protected]


----------



## kenny (Jun 8, 2004)

*Re: Carclo Precision Optics Review and Others....*

Ian -- I had previously e-mailed you and if you have no objections, will try and set up a group buy to help hit the minimum buy.


----------



## TrueBlue (Sep 27, 2004)

*Re: Carclo Precision Optics Review and Others....*

I know this is an old thread. I thought it was one of the more interesting threads. Has anyone got a chance to really try out the optics? I'd be interested to know how well the optics work.


----------



## darkzero (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: Carclo Precision Optics Review and Others....*

[ QUOTE ]
*haveblue said:*
I know this is an old thread. I thought it was one of the more interesting threads. Has anyone got a chance to really try out the optics? I'd be interested to know how well the optics work. 

[/ QUOTE ]

It may be old but I think it's still useful. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon3.gif
I have some more I'd like to add to the review, just need to find the time.


----------



## hank (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: Carclo Precision Optics Review and Others....*

Please, yes, do add more info.


----------



## kenny (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: Carclo Precision Optics Review and Others....*

I have noticed a bit of artifacts with the 6 deg, but I'm not sure yet whether it me or the lens. I REALLY like the 15 deg one -- it seems to be a nice combo between beam and flood. I have a bowling pin mod (from haveblue) that I'm trying to find time to do. My cornputer is dorked with a bunch of mal-ware and e-mail etc isn't really working right now. I'll try and post when I can get some more time. 

These lenses represent a pretty good value though IMHO and I'm waiting for the larger holder to try the 26.4 mm optics. I also have a plan for the 50 mm 2 degree lens and a Lux V in a 2D mag with a 8XAA adapter, which I will get to after all the Christmas mods!!


----------



## pizzajoe62 (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: Carclo Precision Optics Review and Others....*

hello guys,

where can one get a NX-01 or a FRAEN LP optic?
do they come in different sizes?
what would be the price range for each?

thanks,

joe


----------



## treek13 (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: Carclo Precision Optics Review and Others....*

Joe,
You can buy the Fraen Low Profile optics either from Dat2zip's Sandwich Shoppe or from PhotonFanatic's ++ Luxeon LEDs--optics--reflectors ++ Sale.

The NX-01 optics have unfortunately been discontinued and are very hard to get now. You might try making a WTB (Wanted To Buy) post in CPF's B/S/T ~ Lights forum.

Good luck,
Pat


----------



## pizzajoe62 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: Carclo Precision Optics Review and Others....*

pat,

appreciate the help...indeed it is unfortunate that the NX-01 has been discontinued.
do you have any suggestions for something that is close to the NX-01 characteristics?
thanks again.

joe


----------



## toneloe (Feb 2, 2005)

*Re: Carclo Precision Optics Review and Others....*

Hi, I remember reading somewhere awhile back that Fraen LP has a TRI lens version of the LP due out soon, can anyone please direct me to that post or have any updates, thanks.


----------



## baylisstic (Feb 3, 2005)

*Re: Carclo Precision Optics Review and Others....*

Does anyone know where I can buy the carclo 50mm 2 deg lens in the US? Thanks


----------



## pokkuhlag (Feb 3, 2005)

*Re: Carclo Precision Optics Review and Others....*

You can ask eTendue to send it to you from Korea, if you can't find it. He'll probably use EMS which is about 5 days shipping tracked. Good luck, and I'm not sure if he has stock left, because he was setting up a deal for a european cpf custom light.


----------



## missionaryman (Jan 1, 2006)

that's excellent work, your beamshots are clear and legible and your testing & info is very concise - thanks.


----------



## alex phan (Aug 1, 2012)

this is great post, i am looking for optic supplier for my headlamp application. could anyone help me to introduce contact of makers to me for large purchase. I refer to maker in China, near my location. thank you alot.


----------



## bhvm (Sep 7, 2017)

Damm! I wanted to check these out but Photobucket is such a devil these days.
Anyone has valid links/Pics?


----------



## darkzero (Sep 13, 2017)

bhvm said:


> Damm! I wanted to check these out but Photobucket is such a devil these days.
> Anyone has valid links/Pics?



Sorry about that, damn Photobucket! I thought about updating the links but I have way too many threads which are old anyway so I won't bother. All the photos are still in my PB account, you can still view them.

Tedious, but if you go to the original post, right click the "dead" photo, copy url & insert into your browser, you will be able to see it. If on a mobile device, long press the dead pic & click view image. Once you do this for all the pics, it will be temporarily saved in your cache & you can go back to the post & view it as normal.

Or you can go straight to my album but it might be consfusing on which pic is what placed in the post. http://s34.photobucket.com/user/zero_four/library/CPF/Optics?sort=3&page=1

I've also heard there are custom plug ins for Firefox or Chrome that allows you to view the "dead" PB pics. I have not tried it though.


----------

